# Career Counselors



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

I am in a career I don't like and am dying to make a change. The problem is I don't know which way I should go. I have an appointment scheduled to meet with a career counselor in the next week. Has anyone ever used one of these services? If so, was it beneficial?


----------



## bfranklin (Dec 21, 2009)

sraddatz said:


> I am in a career I don't like and am dying to make a change. The problem is I don't know which way I should go. I have an appointment scheduled to meet with a career counselor in the next week. Has anyone ever used one of these services? If so, was it beneficial?


 
I've done some career counseling and based on you being an INFP, I would say you will love the process but may struggle with the choices. Taking in information as a perceiver will be enjoyable but making a decision is tough. I had a number of students who loved the process but were not comfortable with the decision end of things. J's love to make decisions with a minimum of input while P's love input but struggle to make decisions. 

Once you have a number of choices start to filter out the ones that do not fit for whatever reason. The more posibilities the tougher the decision. 
You must know that you can be good at just about any job. The question is will you want to stay with it in the long run. 
I love talking about this stuff. I'm really curious how the counselor structures your sessions. 
Keep it touch


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks. My first meeting is tomorrow. I am really excited.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been, and to me, it was no help. I told them an area of interest I was interested in, and they gave me information. It wasn't really helpful since I want some broader choices.


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

I met with the counselor. I don't think I will be using his services. I figured it would be somewhat expensive, but I never would have guessed it would have been as high as it is. Something like $1500 for the course. I've been thinking about trying to find a non-profit here in Kansas City to work for. I've always worked for corporations, so it will be a big leap for me.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I decided to go into school counseling. It took a long time for me to come to this decision. Good luck.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

INFPs will do well in non profits. The nonprofits focus is on ideals not the bottom line. The people who work in them have a lot of passion and energy. Good Luck I'm sure you will thrive.

Check out your countys website. They may have a career center. Mine does and I got career testing and other services for free.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I am actually seeing a career counselor now, and I find it to be beneficial.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I personally found career advice not helpful, it was more about which vacancy can I fill because I did well at uni, not so much what am I good at and what do I enjoy, ok now combine them and find something realistic. I ultimately believe that career is so much about conscience, if you were lying on your deathbed now and looked back over your life, you would know what you would like to achieve, so start at the end. 

What do you want to be remembered for? What does the world need? What service can you fill, that also you enjoy? What does you conscience tell you to do? What talents do really have and how can you apply them to make everyone happy?

I decided on trying teaching, because I want to have an effect on the lives of others and I know that I am good at communicating, listening and remembering things. I also like working with small groups, and I feel that it is the right thing to do. I do not feel that working a dead end job staring at a computer all the time is going to be a lasting legacy for me, or even one that I am proud of. Other people I have spoken to who have gone into teaching have never regretted it, whether they are working with public or independent or special needs.

Stephen Covey has some advice in his book "the 8th habit" which I would recommend to anyone interested in career. He basically asks this:
1. What does the country need?
2. What are you good at?
3. What do you enjoy doing?
In the middle you will find something that is a space for you to fill with passion.

If teaching doesn't work out good for me, or if something else turns up that I feel is better than I will go with that. I may even PLAY the office game for a while though with one eye on what alternatives are available. I've already had one friend suggest to me counselling, suggestions are good though ultimately the final decision rests with me and I hope that it does for you. The worse thing is to follow a path because someone else wants you to, this is one area of life where we have to kill off the wishes of others.


----------



## jjcox7 (Jan 28, 2010)

*A decison for sure....*

Amazing how the little tests can give you the insight you are seeking, but in reality will you accept the report and dedicate your self to seeking that type of positon and making the career change you spoke of. Sure it is fun to think of ourselves doing the perfect job in the perfiect place but ENFJ's know that is unreal in our world. 

Make a short list of 5 things you really want in life, then a list of 5 things you do not want. Take the results of the career test and see whre the matches are; you may be surprised. I also believe in prayer and letting God open those doors as well.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I took a great test at my counties career center. It was called the CAPS profile. It measured, what you like, what your apptitues are, and what your values are. The apptitude part was timed and was multiple choice measuring, mathematical ability, logic, languang and some others. The point was to have all three match up in one or two areas,likes science or technology. You then had a list of possible careers. No surprise that my lists were also on the lists for the ENTJ.


----------

